# Newbie needs some help on small lot



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey guys, I need help bidding this lot

per push at half an inch (I can figure out seasonal based on your numbers)

total sq - 12,500 (so the parking lot should be about half that?)
small walk.

This would go perfectly with my residential route. Thanks for any help!

https://earth.app.goo.gl/UWJHxz


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Half inch???

Do you have a minimum charge...because I would on something that small.


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

here's a better google earth image below
https://earth.app.goo.gl/UWJHxz


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

yes, half inch. I do not have a min


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You should.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

that's in my neighborhood...


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

as I know the area, i'd say 100 a push. On sunday mornings, that needs to be cleared first, you can't delay.


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

what are you plowing with, and do you know your production rates?


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

I’m plowing with a Colorado, straight plow. 

What would you charge for season?


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Hms maintenance said:


> I'm plowing with a Colorado, straight plow.
> 
> What would you charge for season?


I just measured the lot, with a western wideout XL in scoop mode at 80% productivity, I can plow it in 17 passes(this is the 80% productivity) traveling at a speed of 7 mph, I can do it in 12mins. add on another 10mins for the straight blade factor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

$100 for a third of an acre? Dang


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $100 for a third of an acre? Dang


that's just me... 10 dollars a minute on site is standard for smaller one property contracts


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

By eye Looks like an acre. Measuring its about 38k sf. 

1/2”?


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

Seems pretty low.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> $100 for a third of an acre? Dang


At 1/2 inch.....must be Iowa


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

cjames808 said:


> By eye Looks like an acre. Measuring its about 38k sf.
> 
> 1/2"?


yea it isn't 12500 sqft… 37k is what I got


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

just so ya'll know, the lot is actually 37k sq ft


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hms maintenance said:


> Seems pretty low.


What seems low?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking you would have to pull teeth to get a $100. for that here. What about salt? Who does the walks?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Looks nearly 1 acre pretty wide open.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Eyeballing a bid is lazy


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

How is he so far off? Dead wrong is Worse than lazy. You all know he has two threads about this same lot?

Lazy ain’t on PS at 5am!


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cjames808 said:


> I got 38k with fat fingers on iPad. How is he so far off? Dead wrong is Worse than lazy.
> 
> Lazy ain't on PS at 5am!


Ya


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

cjames808 said:


> Lazy ain't on PS at 5am!


I'm on PS at 5am, so that is proof you are wrong


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cwren2472 said:


> I'm on PS at 5am, so that is proof you are wrong


Dead wrong?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Eyeballing a bid is lazy


 Come on now brother, You can't look at that lot and put a number without measuring? The parking spots are all lay out. Technically your 100% correct but with a lot that size and tons of green line it's cake.

In this region the # would be $75.00 to push it out and $85.00 for salt. You could win row it out in 15 min, spread 8 - 10 min and move on. I say $100. above because I live in a unappreciated snow and Ice area. That's $160.00 for around 30 min work. even with the Colorado add enough 15 min still not bad and the new guy can get his feet wet.

Just don't want MJD sending the threads south over the lazy thing. Peace out.


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

I said I was a newbie. I don’t know how to quote or measure lot. Doesn’t mean I don’t deserve to work or that I’m lazy. I was called to bid on his property. I just don’t know where to start. Thanks for the help ✌


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hms maintenance said:


> I said I was a newbie. I don't know how to quote or measure lot. Doesn't mean I don't deserve to work or that I'm lazy. I was called to bid on his property. I just don't know where to start. Thanks for the help ✌


What's too low?


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

I thought the $100 per push( including salt) was too low for a 37k lot


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hms maintenance said:


> I said I was a newbie. I don't know how to quote or measure lot. Doesn't mean I don't deserve to work or that I'm lazy. I was called to bid on his property. I just don't know where to start. Thanks for the help ✌


agreed, so let's try to help him out, rather than, knock him or call him lazy, etc.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hms maintenance said:


> I thought the $100 per push( including salt) was too low for a 37k lot


Well...you said it was 12,500 which wouldn't be low or maybe just a little low. Now that we know actual square footage I would agree.


----------



## Hms maintenance (Feb 2, 2018)

I was mistaken. The church is 12k


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

FredG said:


> Come on now brother, You can't look at that lot and put a number without measuring? The parking spots are all lay out. Technically your 100% correct but with a lot that size and tons of green line it's cake.
> 
> In this region the # would be $75.00 to push it out and $85.00 for salt. You could win row it out in 15 min, spread 8 - 10 min and move on. I say $100. above because I live in a unappreciated snow and Ice area. That's $160.00 for around 30 min work. even with the Colorado add enough 15 min still not bad and the new guy can get his feet wet.
> 
> Just don't want MJD sending the threads south over the lazy thing. Peace out.


I did measure it. my price would be 100 lot, is 37k sq ft


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mnlawns said:


> I did measure it. my price would be 100 lot, is 37k sq ft


 That's nice.


----------

